

Companies Slowly Join Cloud Computing - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/19/technology/19cloud.html

======
mhb
_NASA wanted, among other things, to be able to inspect the hardware it was
using; Amazon declined._

Why would NASA want to inspect the computers?

~~~
shrughes
They want to make sure the hardware isn't broken.

~~~
patio11
This seems to be a bit of a mismatch between NASA engineering and the emerging
trends in web scale computing: statistically speaking, the hardware is broken.
That doesn't mean you can't get work done with it.

This might be a wee bit of an adjustment to make if your engineering model is
"four redundant systems which vote on outcomes plus a backup and SCRUB THE
LAUNCH if _anything_ looks anomalous."

~~~
byoung2
Or they could just be paranoid that whatever they create on Amazon's
infrastructure could turn into SkyNet...

